# Primary metal/ primary magnesium



## I'mForgiven

Am de tradus această sintagmă din engleză, și nu am găsit in niciun dicționar echivalentul:

”Magnesium used as a constituent of aluminum-based alloys that were used for 
packaging, transportation, and other applications was the leading use for *primary 
magnesium*, accounting for 41% of *primary metal* use in the US.”

Am găsit ”aluminiu primar/ secundar”, dar pentru magneziu sau metal în general nu găsesc; se referă oare la minereul de magneziu? Mă poate ajuta cineva?

Mulțumesc mult!

Cristina


----------



## farscape

Bună,

M-am uitat repede peste câteva definiții pe net și se pare că primary metal se referă la metalele obținute direct din minereuri și care nu conțin constituenți obținuți prin reciclare. Prin urmare primary magnesium ar fi magnesiu obținut prin prelucrarea minereului de magnesiu  - presupunând că asta e tehnica care se aplică - și nu prin reciclarea unor produse care conțin magnesiu. 

E doar un punct de plecare, mai verifică...

Later,
.


----------



## I'mForgiven

farscape said:


> Bună,
> 
> M-am uitat repede peste câteva definiții pe net și se pare că primary metal se referă la metalele obținute direct din minereuri și care nu conțin constituenți obținuți prin reciclare. Prin urmare primary magnesium ar fi magnesiu obținut prin prelucrarea minereului de magnesiu  - presupunând că asta e tehnica care se aplică - și nu prin reciclarea unor produse care conțin magnesiu.
> 
> E doar un punct de plecare, mai verifică...
> 
> Later,
> .



E ok explicatia, dar ma gandeam ca poate exista o traducere exacta, in locul explicarii termenului.  As avea nevoie chiar de echivalent.
Multumesc mult, oricum!


----------



## farscape

Dacă există, e un termen tehnic (specializat) și pe care nu l-am găsit scotocind prin dicționale de pe 'Net. Ai putea să folosești "magneziu/metal (obținut) din minereu" - dar probabil că te-ai gândit la varianta asta deja .

Best,
.


----------

